# * New member from Manchester UK *



## bobsy852 (Mar 24, 2011)

Welcome mate! I haven't been here long but good to see someone local to me on here!
I live far side of Blackburn, so although I'm not too far away from the Chill FactorE I'm highly jealous you live so close! 
Might catch you down there!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Welcome to both of you.
This " Chill FactorE " sounds cool got any pics or web site link???

-Slyder


----------



## cheesecake (May 22, 2011)

yeah, here is the website.

Chill Factore | Manchesters Indoor Real Snow Centre | North West

and here's a pic as it's hard to find anything on the site haha


----------



## RicSA (Apr 15, 2011)

That is freakin cool, we need something like that here in South Africa


----------

